# Auto Charge Battery



## mortar (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*

*إخواني مهندسي الإلكترونيات ,,, *

*أرجو منكم إفادتي ومساعدتي في شرح المخطط المرفق , والإجابة على الاسئلة التالية ....*

*1 - استخدامات هذا النوع من المشاريع ؟*
*2- شرح جميع أجزاء الدائرة وكل خطوة فيها ؟*
*3- هل يمكن استبدال RLA1 بثايرستور أو ترياك ؟*
*4- ما هي وظيفة LM311 ؟*
*5- ما هي وظيفة LED L1 في الدائرة ؟*
*6- ما هي وظيفة القنطرة وهل يمكن استبدالها بشئ أخر يقوم بنفس عملها ؟*
*7- ماذا يمكن الإستفادة من هذه الدائرة في الحياة العملية ؟*


----------



## emadeddin6969 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*تكرم عيونك*

السلام عليكم ...
إن عمل هذه الدارة هو شحن بطارية بشكل آلي 
ولكن كيف ؟؟؟

تعتمد هذه الدارة في عملها على المقارن التفاضلي lm311 والترانزستور bc337 والذي يعمل كمفتاح ... 

المقارن ماذا يقارن ولماذا ؟؟؟

يقارن المقارن بين المدخل العاكس - والمدخل الغير عاكس + فإذا كان الجهد المطبق على المدخل الغير عاكس أكبر من الجهد المطبق على المدخل العاكس سوف نحصل في خرج المقارن على جهد high يجعل الترانزستور في حالة عمل وعندها سوف يمر يتار في الثنائي المصدر للضوء للدلالة على مرور التيار وايضا سوف يمر تيار في الريله وعندها سوف تعمل الريله وتغلق التماسات وتكتمل الدارة ويمر تيار من المنبع المتناوب إلى المحول فيتم تخفيضه ومن ثم إلى دارة التقويم والمكثف فنحصل على جهد مستمر يطبق على البطارية ليتم شحنها ...

الحالة الثانية عندما يكون جهد المدخل العاكس أكبر من جهد المدخل الغير عاكس , تعمل المقاومات R1,R2,VR كمقسم جهد تعبر عن جهد البطارية وعندما يكون هذا الجهد كبيرا كفاية يصبح جهد المدخل العاكس أكبر من جهد المدخل الغير عاكس وبذلك نحصل في خرج المقارن على جهد low يؤدي إلى قطع الترانزستور وتفصل تماسات الريله وتتوقف الدارة عن العمل ...

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في إيصال الفكرة إلى ذهنك 
وإذا كان هناك ألتباس سوف نعيد الشرح ...

والله من وراء القصد ... أخوكم عماد الدين


----------



## mortar (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم عماد الدين , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ...*
*ولكني كنت أود أن تجيب عن باقي الأسئلة المطروحة في الموضوع , جزاك الله كل الخير ...*​


----------



## emadeddin6969 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*تكملة*

أخي الكريم 

بالنسبة لأستخدام الدارة يمكن أن تستخدم مع أي جهاز يعمل على بطارية ويراد لهذا الجهاز أن يبقى على عمل أي يجب أن يتم شحن البطارية بشكل دائم ...

بالنسبة لأستبدال الريليه بثايرستور .. الجواب يمكن ذلك بالطبع ولكن تختلف التوصيلة فيجب أن توصل بوابة الثايرستور إلى مجمع الترانزستور ...

بالنسبة لدارة التقويم الجسرية فهي بمساعدة المكثف تعمل على تحويل الجهد المتناوب إلى مستمر وكما تعلم يجب أن يتم شحن البطارية بجهد مستمر ... ولايمكن الأستغناء عنها ..

في الحياة العملية يمكن أن أستخدام الدارة مع أي جهاز يعمل على البطارية ... وهي دارة مفيدة جدا 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mortar (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي الكريم على الإفادة الطيبة ...*

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## rmadan0056 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر للاخ عماد الدين لهذا الشرح الجميل -------كما نشكر الاخ mortar على هذة الدائرة المفيدةو شكرا


----------



## الفرعون الشرقى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

انا اسف بس انا عايز استفاد
انا معلوماتى تكاد تكون منعدمه عن الهندسه الكهربيه
فممكن تبسيط الشرح لانى بحاول اطبق فى البيت بحيث استفيد منه باى شكل
ممكن توضيح الرسم الموجود بشكل بسيط لو سمحتم


----------

